
NYT: Unemployment numbers even worse than they seem - echair
http://economix.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/11/07/a-dreadful-jobs-report/
======
mstefff
Isn't this Hacker News? Not boring, repetitive, economic + political news????

~~~
mlinsey
For those who want to intelligently discuss these sorts of issues with the HN
crowd, I highly recommend www.newmogul.com. The site could use more active
users and especially commenters.

(edit: to be clear, by "these sorts of issues" I mean "economic" issues, not
"boring" or "repetitive" or "political" ones, although I don't think that the
linked article isn't any of those things)

